# Tammy's Benny at the Bridge



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

]I just wanted to let everyone on SM from the old days know that Tammy's Benny passed yesterday. He had been okay before that, but suddenly went into CHF and could barely breathe. His heart was very enlarged and even with medication he would have kept having episodes. Ben was 13 and a reason many of us met his mother, Tammy, as well as his Maltese sister, Emma and his human sister, Summer. Our hearts go out to Tammy. He was in such a loving home and though it broke her heart she let him have relief from suffering. We'll all miss Benny so much! Here's a very recent photo of Benny on the left, Chloe whom Tam's mom adopted from AMAR, Emma and Summer. Hoping that Walter can straighten it out.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That’s so sad to read!

I‘m endlessly sorry for Tammy‘s loss of sweet Benny! 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I did not know her. Sorry for her loss.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear this sad news. I never met Tammy but felt I knew her and Benny from the days that she posted on SM. My heart is breaking for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our precious Benny---I remember so well when the dentist burned his little body w/a heatiing pad as he recovered from anesthesia---we all learned a very important lesson from him.

Rest in peace little one---my heart breaks for Tam, Summer, & Eric, Tam's mom & a host of others who loved this little, sweet boy. 

It is difficult since all of our little ones are about the same age and we grew up together on SM. It makes us know how vulnerable we all are---we want to hug & hold them tightly.

RIP sweet Ben----we all loved you very much.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, nooooo! I am in tears and my heart breaks for Tammy and her family. Benny was so loved and such a precious fluff baby. 

I always felt as though Benny was blessed to recover from the terrible burns he received ... from the heating pad that was used in the vet's office after Benny had his dental procedure. Benny was such a trooper.

Sue, thank you for posting this on Spoiled Matese. I missed the news on Facebook. After I read your post here then I went back and posted something for Tammy on her page. 

I hope that Emma is going to be okay. And, of course, Summer, too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I will be forever grateful to have met Benny, Emma and Tammy (as well as the rest of the SM family) at Pat’s in 2011. He has a very special place in my heart and will be missed!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tammy and family were such a big part SM for a long time. We watched her fluffy kids grow up and then her precious Summer. Tammy, we miss you here and our hearts are breaking for your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: Tammy if you are reading this I want you to know that I am so sorry, we go way back, I still have the wooden Benny figurine your grandfather made.
Now when I look at it a tear will come to my eyes in remembrance of Benny 
, I love Benny, love Emma and your beautiful little Summer 
I will be praying for you dear friend I know how hard it is to lose our babies, my Matilda died of CHF, so unexpectedly like little Benny.
I can just close my eyes and can imagine Matilda welcoming Benny home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge. 
I love you dear friend


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, your words are so comforting. I hope Tammy is able to read them.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Tammy.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So very sorry to hear about Benny. Always loved hearing about Benny & Emma. Such a beautiful sweet boy.

I first joined here in 2007. Many of us have become friends through our malts. Now our malts are getting old and many passing over to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my very heartfelt sympathies upon the loss of your precious Benny Tammy!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello dear old friends,

It only felt right to come back to the place that started it all. Thank you Sue for letting so many special friends know of Benny's passing. He was the reason I joined SM back in 2006 after getting him. He was the reason so many of you became a part of my life over the years. 

Benny and Emma grew up here on SM and I laughed and cried with so many of you countless times over the past decade. While I don't come on SM anymore I am grateful for the friendships I've made and are thankful so many of us keep in touch outside of SM. You are and will always be a part of my family. 

You all were there for me when Summer was born and would be happy to know our shared love for maltese has been passed onto her. 

My Emma is sad without her Benny but I will fight with all my might to make sure she is ok. 

I think of you all often and love each and every one of you along with your beautiful maltese. 

I wrote a blog post in Benny's honor today. I know it will bring you tears but that's we do -- we cry together. 
https://www.houseofleoblog.com/2019/10/30/the-life-of-benjamin-angelo/

Thank you for the love all these years. 

Tammy XO!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh Tammy, I'm so sorry for your loss of precious Benny! You bet I was sobbing reading your beautifully written piece about him. You are the best dog mom--truly inspirational the way you thought so much of your dogs when you welcomed Summer, and in Benny's best interest in the end. And I literally just shared the story of Benny's burns this week when someone suggested putting a heating pad on a recuperating dog. Sending you a big hug and lots of love.


----------



## Bella’s Mommy (May 1, 2019)

Tammy I’m sorry for your loss. I know Benny had such a wonderful life with you. I’m so sorry you had to say goodbye.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So saddened to hear this news! Benny and Emma have always had a special place in my heart. We will miss you, Benny!


----------

